# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Italy September 2017

## Dennis

We've booked our flights for Italy September 12 through 27.

We have a friend who is also a Travel Agent helping with the itinerary. And we have a rough idea.

Rome, of course. Florence, Monterosso (Cinque Terre), Amalfi Coast. 

We are not interested in Venice this trip. Or the Lake Region.

And other suggestions?

----------


## amyb

Drive through Tuscany...like Sienna or other small cities.  Scenic and food  is good everywhere. Maybe Lynn can add more here.

----------


## andynap

How long are you staying in Florence? Sienna is a good choice as is San Gimignano and Lucca. Our favorite restaurant in San Gimignano is Trattoria Chiribiri which is right inside the gates. You will be there during fresh porcini season- lucky you. You  must take a tour of the Chianti region.

----------


## stbartshopper

We stay at Il San Pietro in Positano. Pay a little extra and you room location will be quite a bit better but all locations are pretty nice.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

When you do the Amalfi Coast be sure to make it to the town of Amalfi, our favorite spot on the coast. Amalfi was the center of one of the original historic Italian small states, and the cathedral and cloister is a must see.

----------


## GramChop

Villa Cimbrone http://www.ravello.com/attractions/villa-cimbrone/ in Ravello is a beautiful way to spend an afternoon.  Eat at Netta Bottone's family restaurant, Cumpa Cosimo, while you're there.  Sure to not disappoint!

----------


## Dennis

We are for sure planning on a multi-day stop in the Amalfi Coast region.

How many days would y'all recommend?

----------


## GramChop

> We are for sure planning on a multi-day stop in the Amalfi Coast region.
> 
> How many days would y'all recommend?



3 minimum...5 if you can swing it!  The Ravello Arts Society has year-round concerts in and around Ravello.  The Annunziata is a beautiful building where many of the concerts are held.  Some are even held in the open air arena overlooking the Amalfi Coast....stunning!!!  Check it out, if that's your thang!

----------


## stbartshopper

Thank Amalfi Coast is so nice, you might just want to stay put there and enjoy each of the seaside towns. There are a number of beautiful little restaurants and villages just off of the coast in the region as well.

----------


## VickyVakay

I cannot stress this enough: Visit the dolomites, if not this time, then next time. I went there last year with my husband when we spent our ski holidays in Italy and they blew my mind. Use http://www.belvita.it/en/ to find hotels in Italy with a breathtaking view of the dolomites.

----------


## Dennis

Anyone done a one day bike tour of Tuscany?

----------


## andynap

> Anyone done a one day bike tour of Tuscany?



I've seen bikers there but it's very hilly so you have to be in really good shape.

----------


## Dennis

> I've seen bikers there but it's very hilly so you have to be in really good shape.



What if we stick to the downhill side only?

----------


## andynap

> What if we stick to the downhill side only?



You'll need good brakes.

----------

